# Soundmax Digital Audio Issues?



## JMama (May 5, 2005)

Just bought a refurbished Dell 4700C. Have tons of music that we play on iTunes. Every song played is "warbled" usually towards the beginning. This is also the case when played on Windows Media Player. We brought over this music from our other Dell 4000. Played fine.
We thought it was the driver, so re-installed, nothing. Reset system to manufacturer settings, nothing. At this point we're not sure if it's the way the speakers are set up or something to do with the stereo they are hooked up to. Or it could be the driver for the graphics card.
We do have a Gateway screen that is directly hooked up to the computer with the speakers into the stereo. It is set up as a 5.1 surround sound system. 
Any ideas?


----------



## OtakuMom (May 18, 2005)

*same kind of problem...*

I just bought a new Dell 4700. It has an "Integrated 5.1 Channel Audio" sound card. I thought I could use a set of nice Boston Digital BA735 speakers I had from my old computer. No such luck. :sayno: 

I know the sound is working on my new Dell, as I can plug in a headphone and hear sounds. I know the speakers work, as I can plug them into my old Gateway and no problems. But there is absolutely NO sound when the Boston speakers are plugged into the Dell computer.

I tried talking to someone at Dell tech support, and they weren't able to help resolve the issue. They finally decided it was an "incompatibility" problem. If anyone knows a way to get the two to work together, I'd be thrilled to hear it!! :sayyes:


----------



## Pako (Jun 4, 2005)

*Boston Acoustic BA735*

I picked up a set of BA735's today (Friday, 3 June 2005) and installed them in an IBM CLONE. The wiring is slightly tricky. I hope this helps both of you:
Go here: http://www.bostonacoustics.com/support_multi_manuals.asp
and click on BA735 to download the installation PDF. 
(Shows wiring diagram -- no text.)
The outfit I bought was missing a simple male-to-male audio cable; however,
the DIGITAL cable was included. Note: These are made for DIGITAL Gateway systems although mine sound absolutely great via Analog.
BTW, I am running Win XP-PRO.


----------

